

Best interactive snowflake ever (WebGL) - chinchang
http://oos.moxiecode.com/js_webgl/snowflake/

======
gus_massa
Very nice! I just wanted to visit the other snowflakes, but I could only
rotate, not advance or move back. Are all the snowflakes equal? Is it possible
to generate them randomly?

------
TheLoneWolfling
Wow that interface is annoying.

Suggestion: add a dead zone in the center of the window where the view doesn't
more.

